# The "Dirty Hooker Truck"



## EddieZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Out of the mouths of babes...

Today my wife, daughter and 4 year old grandson went to the Oatmeal Festival in Bertam, TX. Part of the event was an antique/classic car show. Grandson saw this 50ish brown pick up truck and announced to the world... "Look, a Dirty Hooker Truck" my wife was taken aback but my daughter just kind of laughed. For those that have not seen the animated feature "Cars" one of the main characters is a old, dirty, beat up, tow truck (with a hook) named "Tow Mater", do you see the connection? When our grandson saw the brown pickup it reminded him of "Tow Mater".

I don't think any of us will ever look at a tow truck again without thinking of this.

EddieZ
Austin, Tx


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

EddieZ said:


> Out of the mouths of babes...
> 
> Today my wife, daughter and 4 year old grandson went to the Oatmeal Festival in Bertam, TX. Part of the event was an antique/classic car show. Grandson saw this 50ish brown pick up truck and announced to the world... "Look, a Dirty Hooker Truck" my wife was taken aback but my daughter just kind of laughed. For those that have not seen the animated feature "Cars" one of the main characters is a old, dirty, beat up, tow truck (with a hook) named "Tow Mater", do you see the connection? When our grandson saw the brown pickup it reminded him of "Tow Mater".
> 
> ...


That's on 29 right? just down the road from Oatmeal, Texas. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

EddieZ said:


> Out of the mouths of babes...
> 
> Today my wife, daughter and 4 year old grandson went to the Oatmeal Festival in Bertam, TX. Part of the event was an antique/classic car show. Grandson saw this 50ish brown pick up truck and announced to the world... "Look, a Dirty Hooker Truck" my wife was taken aback but my daughter just kind of laughed. For those that have not seen the animated feature "Cars" one of the main characters is a old, dirty, beat up, tow truck (with a hook) named "Tow Mater", do you see the connection? When our grandson saw the brown pickup it reminded him of "Tow Mater".
> 
> ...


That's Funny!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

That was funny. My son has allways been into the movie, Toy Story and especially Buzz and Woody. One day we walked into church and he was wearing his Toy Story underwear and walked up to the usher, pushed back his tie, pulled on his waist band, pointed to his croch and said "look I got woody". My wife and I nearly died on the spot. Try explaining that.:smt102  

You gatta love little boys.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> That was funny. My son has allways been into the movie, Toy Story and especially Buzz and Woody. One day we walked into church and he was wearing his Toy Story underwear and walked up to the usher, pushed back his tie, pulled on his waist band, pointed to his croch and said "look I got woody". My wife and I nearly died on the spot. Try explaining that.:smt102
> 
> You gatta love little boys.


Sounds like whenever someone new came into my home my daughter decided to hide her face with her dress...........kids


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> That was funny. My son has allways been into the movie, Toy Story and especially Buzz and Woody. One day we walked into church and he was wearing his Toy Story underwear and walked up to the usher, pushed back his tie, pulled on his waist band, pointed to his croch and said "look I got woody". My wife and I nearly died on the spot. Try explaining that.:smt102
> 
> You gatta love little boys.


~ Baaaahaaaa.... THAT is funny...! :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 so that is what I have to look forward too huh?
My son is 2 1/2 & there's a show on TV called "Oobie" that he likes & we were in the store the other day & he was in the cart singing " Boobies likes you, Boobies likes me, OOOOH Boobies,Boobies, boobies.....


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Baaaahaaaa.... THAT is funny...! :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 so that is what I have to look forward too huh?
> My son is 2 1/2 & there's a show on TV called "Oobie" that he likes & we were in the store the other day & he was in the cart singing " Boobies likes you, Boobies likes me, OOOOH Boobies,Boobies, boobies.....


Sounds like it is time to take him to Hooters. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## EddieZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Charlie, yep... Bertram is on 29 just North of Oatmeal, TX.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Braawwwwhhhaaawww!!!!!!


Little kids crack me up with some of the stuff they say.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That is just awesome! :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> That was funny. My son has allways been into the movie, Toy Story and especially Buzz and Woody. One day we walked into church and he was wearing his Toy Story underwear and walked up to the usher, pushed back his tie, pulled on his waist band, pointed to his croch and said "look I got woody". My wife and I nearly died on the spot. Try explaining that.:smt102
> 
> You gatta love little boys.


 :smt044	:smt044	:smt044
From the mouth of babies. This is why we are very carefull about what we say around our five year old daughter. She repeats everything.


----------

